# Is this acceptable from a therapist?



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

delete


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't have much experience with therapists but it doesn't sound like a very reliable therapist. 

Well, did you tell her that your mom was judgemental? If that's true, than maybe it is possible there is a correlation. 

I don't know about the children's OCD book. I can see the point of differing between junk thoughts and good thoughts. Maybe she thought it was the best way of explaining it. I don't think it's that bad. 

What got to me was her comparing her phobia of needles to Social Phobia. It's just not the same thing. I have an intense fear of needles as well but it is definitely not similar in scope or thought processes of that of someone with intense Social Anxiety. 

In my opinion, a therapist should remember what a patient and herself has been talking about. When I went to my one therapist, she always seemed to remember what we discussed, she would take notes throughout our sessions, probably writing down key points. That is something a therapist should do. So to me, it sounds unprofessional of her not to remember. 

I never went through CBT, but I thought there were steps involved as well. 

I would suggest just talking with her about your concerns. Is she specialized in Anxiety Disorders? Ask her how many other people with anxiety she has worked with. Tell her that you don't think her advice of just 'getting out there' is helping and that you need more.


----------



## Mango7 (Jun 4, 2009)

I learned the hard way because my second therapist had no clue what SA was and decided that I didn't have it either. She tried to persuade me that I probably had something else. Although I have every symptom of someone with SA. 

When they aren't experienced with your particular disorder, then stop seeing them because it's a waste of your time and then they start making you feel bad.


----------



## arth67 (Aug 6, 2009)

I didnt read all of it but we need to remember that some therapists, due to their orientation or training give little or no advice, their approach is to help the client work out their problems for themselves

this type of therapist is useless for SA treatment, IMO
we need lots of advice and often correction of our attitudes


----------

